# AGR Lines at NTD in 2013?



## dlagrua (Mar 20, 2013)

Last year Amtrak offered a special line for AGR card holders who wanted to see the train exhibits. It is nice perk for regular Amtrak customers as this could sharply decrease the long line waiting times.

I am assuming that this policy will be continued in 2013, but does anyone know for sure?


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 20, 2013)

I don't really know, but I also hope they do. It seemed to work much better in PHL last year than the "time entry tickets" a few years prior. And I don't even want to remember the mess with the "timed entry tickets" at WAS a couple of years ago!


----------



## dlagrua (Mar 20, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> I don't really know, but I also hope they do. It seemed to work much better in PHL last year than the "time entry tickets" a few years prior. And I don't even want to remember the mess with the "timed entry tickets" at WAS a couple of years ago!


IMO, it would certainly make sense for Amtrak to take care of their loyal customer base with the AGR lines. The time entry trickets used in 2010 and 2011 were indeed terrible. They had two lines, one for tickets the other for walk in's. When I was at PHL that year the walk in line was moving faster than the timed entry ticket line!!!! Here I was holding a time entry ticket and the walk in's got in faster than I did. I am traveling to WAS this year for NTD but that location can end up being an absolute zoo. The AGR lines are needed and let's hope that they are there. It will certainly make NTD more pleasant to attend.Hope to see you there.


----------



## benjibear (Mar 21, 2013)

Just to clarify it was for AGR Chase Mastercard holders. I think Chase was a sponser last year becuase they also had a lounge area where they handed out bottles of water, chocolate bars, and wooden train whistles.

The AGR Chase line was short last year in PHL. They always let the Chase card holders go before anyone in the regular line.


----------



## Shanghai (Mar 21, 2013)

I was at Chicago for NTD last year. With my AGR card, we were given immediate entrance to the exhibits.

We "cut" the line. We also received a wooden whistle and some other goodies. It is a nice jesture from Chase.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Mar 22, 2013)

Hoping Chase has a similar deal in Philadelphia for NTD. Bringing some potential AU members with me to PHL from Harrisburg that day  They have Amtrak MCs so we could just move to the head of the class


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 22, 2013)

Railroad Bill said:


> Hoping Chase has a similar deal in Philadelphia for NTD. Bringing some *potential AU members *with me to PHL from Harrisburg that day  They have Amtrak MCs so we could just move to the head of the class


Good thing most of the east coast AUers are planning to be in WAS. Wouldn't want to scare of potential new members.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 22, 2013)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Railroad Bill said:
> 
> 
> > Hoping Chase has a similar deal in Philadelphia for NTD. Bringing some *potential AU members *with me to PHL from Harrisburg that day  They have Amtrak MCs so we could just move to the head of the class
> ...


We scare each other enough! :giggle:


----------



## dlagrua (Mar 22, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > Railroad Bill said:
> ...


Maybe that big stick you carry with you has something to do with it :hi: Yes sir!


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 22, 2013)

It's to keep the strange folks away. And sometimes non-AU members too! :giggle:


----------



## Railroad Bill (Mar 22, 2013)

I have shown them photos of our past Gatherings and they still are willing to take a chance on us


----------



## SubwayNut (Mar 22, 2013)

How bout priority for S/S+/SE customers as well, we are their most loyal?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 23, 2013)

Railroad Bill said:


> I have shown them photos of our past Gatherings and they still are willing to take a chance on us


Then they should fit right in. ;p


----------



## friendofyours (Mar 25, 2013)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Railroad Bill said:
> 
> 
> > I have shown them photos of our past Gatherings and they still are willing to take a chance on us
> ...


I'm not sure that we should be proud of that!


----------



## dlagrua (Apr 6, 2013)

In checking around I feel very uneasy that the AGR express lines on the East Coast won't be back but no timed entry tickets are offered as yet too, so who knows? NTD is now only 34 days away and no event schedules, no ticket info and little is posted.

However, on NTD, GCT has all of the exhibits already posted. Here are some of the train exhibits:

Seventeen historic train cars will come from across the country to Grand Central, including one from the iconic 20th Century Limited, “The Most Famous Train in the World.” Other historic cars on display and available for tours include: _The Babbling Brook_ (1949); _The Berlin_ (1956); _The Birken_ (1954); _The Cimarron River_ (1948); _The Dover Harbor_ (1923); _The Hickory Creek _(1947); _The Kitchi Gammi Club_ (1923); _The Montana _(1947); _The New York Central 43_ (1947); _The New York Central 44_ (1947); _The Ohio River_ (1926); _The Overland Trail _(1949); _The Pacific Sands_ (1950); _The Salisbury Beach_ (1954); _The Tioga Pass_ (1959); _The Vista Valley _(1947); & _The Wisconsin_ (1948).


----------



## PRR 60 (Apr 6, 2013)

I wonder if the Grand Central celebration (not an NTD event) grabbed all the good stuff, and the Amtrak venues in the NEC are scrambling to find exhibits more interesting than an Amfleet coach or a CAT car?


----------



## dlagrua (Apr 6, 2013)

PRR 60 said:


> I wonder if the Grand Central celebration (not an NTD event) grabbed all the good stuff, and the Amtrak venues in the NEC are scrambling to find exhibits more interesting than an Amfleet coach or a CAT car?


It certainly does appear that the GCT anniversary event on NTD sucked up most of the private varnish that was exhibited at PHL and WAS in previous years. I do not ever remember seeing 19 restored/historic/private railcars all in one place at the same time. I also wonder what railcars will be showing at NTD. Maybe they will invite Travel by Pullman and get their cars on the East Coast.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm *MAD* :angry: that NYG did not invite the Penthouse Suite to attend! What's more iconic than that? :giggle:


----------



## Acela150 (Apr 6, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> I'm *MAD* :angry: that NYG did not invite the Penthouse Suite to attend! What's more iconic than that? :giggle:


Your AGR account? hboy: :lol:


----------



## Heading North (Apr 6, 2013)

I understand wanting to reward regular/loyal travelers (I'm S+ myself), but isn't a big part of the purpose of NTD to reach a broader audience that may not have been on a train in a while? (Or at least not a long-distance train?)

When I stopped by Union Station (WAS) for its 100th anniversary a few years ago, lots of people exploring the Superliner sleeper, Acela FC car with meals on display, etc. seemed pleasantly surprised--they certainly weren't regulars.

That said, like most others, I'd always be excited to see private cars.


----------



## benjibear (Apr 7, 2013)

If you are S or S+, you probably have been in the Amtrak equipment so you are probably looking for something different. However, I think NTD is advertising to encourage train travel. Now to that, it is nice to have equipment open so people know what the trains are like. I idid that the first time I went to sit in a roomette to see how it would feel. Like trying on a new pair of shoes.

Now if they are open 11-4 and there is no fast line, what time does everyone think would be the best for the least wait?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 7, 2013)

benjibear said:


> If you are S or S+, you probably have been in the Amtrak equipment so you are probably looking for something different. However, I think NTD is advertising to encourage train travel. Now to that, it is nice to have equipment open so people know what the trains are like. I idid that the first time I went to sit in a roomette to see how it would feel. Like trying on a new pair of shoes.
> Now if they are open 11-4 and there is no fast line, what time does everyone think would be the best for the least wait?


Get in line by 10:30 at the latest, I'd say.


----------



## dlagrua (Apr 26, 2013)

Here we are 14 days before National Train Day and no news on displays events or activities. At this point it may be safe to say that there will not be Chase AGR card priority lines at WAS in 2013. As for getting on the lines for train tours (if there are any) a few of us are arriving at 11AM. I assume that the meeting place for AU folks will be posted on the rail discussion forum soon.


----------

